# Weird Stuff on dogs skin



## Yayamag (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not sure what it is I found on my dog. Today after giving her a bath I was blow drying her and when her hair moved to the side I was able to see this. It looks like brown flecks all over her back towards her hind legs. Its a lot of it....all over. I had never noticed this before. I don't know if its dirt, fleas or something I should be worried about. I'm hoping that Im just being paranoid. 

She is only ever outside on my enclosed patio, or when I walk her around the block. The only dog she has contact with is my other dog. I bathe them about one every 5-6 weeks and use a dog shampoo.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

What breed is your dog? Does she itch a lot? To me, it looks like it could be scabbing from a sort of skin allergy, but it's hard to tell from the photo. 

Definitely doesn't look like fleas. Can you peel it off with your fingers? Is the skin red and irritated-looking in that area?


----------



## Yayamag (Jul 6, 2011)

It doesn't look like scabbing its easy to remove its mushy I tried taking some of it off but its alot and when i pull it up with my fingers it breaks up and spreads around more. But there is a lot of it. Her skin looks normal from what it always has looked. 

I wasn't sure if she just got realllly dirty but it seems odd that its only deep inside her coat.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you just bathed her and she had a lot of dirt on her, you may not have scrubbed it all out thoroughly and it may have dried nearer to her skin?

I'd say, if there's no irritation or signs of distress, just clean it all out and see if it comes back.


----------



## Platy (Jul 31, 2020)

that looks like fungi similar to what can develop in ears & maybe a hormonal over production of coat oils.
I would start by giving a good internal clean out. Worming then yogurt or other furball removal aids so get her gut right. Raw human grade foods.

Soak skin in olive or olive leaf oil etc & remove the grime as bacteria etc will find it & thrive just waiting an opporturnity to get under the skin.

Vets often ignor things till they get to be an expensive fix. 
Great that you put a photo so others might learn from this not 2020 thread ...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

9-year-old thread.


----------

